# Organ meats causing diarrhea



## carole (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been feeding raw since Sept 2009, my dog has severe IBD. Since feeding raw he has done great except he gets bad diarrhea when fed any amount of organ meats. Is there a replacement to feeding organ meat? FYI, bad diarrhea caused him to get down to 61lbs, raw feeding has put back almost 20lbs., he now weighs 80lbs and looks great. I get very concerned when he has diarrhea and never want to be where he was a few months back. He is also on budesonide, which I am trying to wean him off of, but so far not having much luck (without it he has bad stomach aches and liquid diarrhea). Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What organs are you feeding?

Are you feeding organs with other meat or exclusively in a meal?

How much organ are you feeding at once? 

I am not surprised that your dog is getting diarrhea, because it is a very common thing for dogs to experience. Ours do on occasion.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How much organ meats are you feeding at a time?
Are you feeding them with or without other things? 
Are you feeding bone with them?
How long is the diarrhea lasting after eating the organ meats?

Sorry for so many questions, just trying to see the whole picture to give the best advice possible. Organs are incredibly rich and need to be introduced very slowly in small amounts. 


I have a Corgi that has a history of serious digestive issues. Because of this, I have chosen to feed small amounts of organs on an almost daily basis, and usually with bone-in meals. I don't give him full meals of organs, not yet anyway, because what i'm doing now works for us so I see no need to.

Organs are a vital part of a raw diet, and there isn't anything that can replace them. Liver is especially important. I'm so glad that raw has improved the health and quality of life for your dog. Even if theorgans cause loose stoold for a day or so, a bone heavy meal or two (like chicken backs) should cure it. 

My Corgi I mentioned had diarrhea for seven months before going raw, and occasionally if I give more organ than usual, his stools will be softer than normal, but by no means diarrhea. It's no big deal.


----------



## carole (Sep 17, 2009)

I am feeding organ meats with bone in meats (chicken leg,chicken breast), and only feeding a small piece of liver/kidney with the chicken leg/breast. Diarrhea will last one -two days, and it is pure liquid. I've tried giving very small amounts of organ meat daily but he still get loose stools. Lately I haven't been feeding organ meats and stools have been good. Is organ meat so important that I should feed it and not worry about the loose stools?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, organ meat IS that important. Without it, the diet is not nutritionally complete. 
When you say a small piece, how big do you mean? size of a quarter, a golf ball? Perhaps combining with something with more bone like wings or pork necks would help. Chicken breast is mostly meat. Bone helps to harden stools.
What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you feed chicken backs or quarters? Because they have a VERY small amount of organ meat on them already, and I mean very small (about the size of a marble...at least the ones that we get). If you feed these two chicken parts your dogs will get a small amount of organ, but not enough to be complete. Have you tried feeding WHOLE fish (ungutted?).


----------



## carole (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Weimaraner. I feed about a 1/2 dollar size of liver. I don't feed backs that often as they cause his stool to crumble out of him (too much bone). I will try feeding liver with the backs, maybe that combo will work. Know I have never fed whole ungutted fish. I'll try that (do they get enough organ meat from it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Organ meat in fish is very small, but its a good place to start.

I would definitely try feeding organ meat with chicken backs since he get super hard stool with just the backs and diarrhea with just a little bit of organ. They should balance each other out, but start on the small side.


----------

